# Help with Gestone.



## Corinna (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all.

I'm going to transfer my precious frosties next week on a natural FET.   I went for a scan today to see how big my folly is and they've given me some home ovulation kits for over the weekend to see if I get a surge. 

Anyway, for my last (& first) fresh ICSI cycle, I was taking the cyclogest pessaries (1 a day). I got a BFN.  

This time, I asked for gestone injections cos I've heard that results are better with them as opposed to the cyclogest.

I got my needles yesterday (How big!!  ) so the nurse went through how to inject it with me & my DH this morning while we were at the clinic. 

My clinic are a bit rushed at the moment cos they are having a lot of building work doing (Care Manchester) so we didn't really get a lot of time with the nurse.

Can anyone help me with where I am meant to inject?? She said the top part of my bum, but I am unsure as to where she means exactly. Also, Does DH just put the needle straight in or at an angle?? 

Sorry for the stupid questions. I just don't want to be hurt when I'm being injected! The nures also said that near to the top of my bum was a major nerve so we have to be careful where I inject. Gee, thanks!!  

Any advice would be great. Lots of love, Corinna xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Corinna

If you split each cheek into four parts, then you inject into the upper outer quarter. Another way to judge is to put your hands on your hips and where you thumb rests, is the right place. Try not to worry about the size of the needle, the jabs are really not that bad.

Best of luck with your tx.  

Love
Weeble xx


----------

